# My left leg is bigger than my right....lol!



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Start doing squats son.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Seriously though, I don't ride switch that often and my legs are for sure the same size. Maybe you are just a freak


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

God damnit. I just measured around my quads and my dominant leg is 1 inch bigger fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu. Now I am the freak.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you XC snowboard? You may have "scooch" leg.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I stopped XCing after the 'incident' back in 1993.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

ChiGGz said:


> I was in fernie last weekend snowboarding for 2 days. *Incredible powder* and had a great time boarding the full two days.
> But this week I noticed that either A) my left leg grew bigger or B) my right leg shrunk or c) Both A and B
> 
> I ride goofy. The size difference is easily noticeable haha...
> ...


Were you weighting your back (left) leg more than usual?


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

There have only been 2 times that one of my legs was bigger than the other and that was when I had a blood clot in my leg. Same leg, blood clot in 1983 and again in 2006. The leg with the blood clot was bigger than the other and had pain. Hopefully that is not your case.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My right leg was bigger than my left leg to compensate for my bad knee, did Pt now my left leg is bigger than my right leg to make up for the issues it had. Have a right wrist that's an inch bigger than my left. It happens sometimes it kills you.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

My right leg is bigger and stronger then my left to make up for a bad ankle. If you can ride switch good do it. If someone notices that your legs are different sizes besides u thats weird and you should kick them in the head with the bigger one.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Skoootch Leg! If you ride deep powder and lean back with a goofy stance, most of the weight is gonna be on your left leg. If your goofy, you also skate with your left leg. I think it's fairly common for those of us that ride often, I'm sure I have it too.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

I would assume that if you're right handed, your entire right side is always going to be bigger/stronger/faster, etc. I have a seated calf machine in my room and use it constantly to build up strength. I purposely go out of my way to make sure I do WAY more reps using predominantly my left leg, but my right leg remains the strongest. This despite using my left leg as the 'push off' leg for many sports. When doing bicep curls for example, most of us use the same weight on both arms, yet for me even though my left arm is working harder to do the same reps, it always remains weaker. 

Lol, never really looked at the size of my legs, just the strength factor. I'm sure you're fine man.


----------

